# Kum Ba Ya



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I have an idea for a completely fight proof game, that might show we aren't as different as we think we are.

I will post a statement. The next person that reads it will state True or False, and post a new one. Like so:

(I would put) The person under me likes Pizza.

(the next one might put) False, I hate mozerella cheese. The person under me drinks Diet soda.

OK? Get it? I'll start.

The person under me likes Country Music.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

FALSE

The person under me is immature, like me


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

True. I don't act my age, only act 58. The person under me lives in a mansion paid for by the sale of his(or her)3 legged whooping crane/spotted owl cross.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

False, I live in a double wide and love it.
The person under me lives on a small (under 15 acres) homestead and has a garden and raises at least one animal for meat.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

True and false. I live on half an acre, have a garden, but I don't raise any animals for meat. The person under me has granola for breakfast.

Limey


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

True... I love it..

The person under me lives on an island and makes his/her own rules..


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

False. But it would be fun for a couple of days.

The person under me is an island.


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Almost true. That's my goal. In fact, I have not left the "homestead" for the last two weeks.

The person under me knows how to pluck ducks.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

False ... but it sure sounds good!

The person under me has a barn full of Studebaker cars and trucks!


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

False, but my Dad drove nothing but Studebakers until they stopped making them. He missed his 1955 red sedan for the rest of his life.

The person under me grows artichokes.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

False, I hate artichokes.....

The person under me has brown hair


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

True...chestnut brown to be exact..

The person under me loves to star gaze


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

True. My favorite thing to do on the weekend is sit outside by a fire and look up at the stars.
The person under me knows how to milk a goat.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, I have a pygmy doe and cannot imagine trying to milk her!!!

The person under me harbors a secret addiction to 7-11 Slurpees.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

True, I cant go by a 7 11 with out stopping and other places are just not the same. Its my vice

The person below me loves tacos


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

True - made with homemade blue corn tortillas.

The person below me drives an ol' farm truck....


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Partially true, I would be if it wasn't sitting in the driveway with a punked out transmission 

The person below me is jealous of Sarah Palin


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

False. Not jealousy, just respect.
The person below me knows who Bocephus is.....


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> False. Not jealousy, just respect.
> The person below me knows who Bocephus is.....


True (HWJr)

The person below me knows who Bucephalus was


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

True. He was Alexander the Great's horse.

The person under me has flaming red har and freckles.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

False. Brown hair and no freckles.
The person under me knows how to pluck a chicken :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

True.

The person under me will be throwing square bales in June.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

True
The person under me belongs to a dart league.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

False - you don't want to see me throw darts
The person under me eats scrambled pig brains and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

False but I do buy free range eggs from the neighbor. 

The person under me has has made a quilt.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

False (But I was made IN a quilt)

The person under my knows how to make their own beer, booze, or wine.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Partly true- I'm unsure about how to make beer, and half my wine efforts add to my vinegar stock (which we use more of in this home!).

The person below me thinks this is an awesome thread.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

True

The person below me comes to Homesteading Today at LEAST 5 times a day


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True, I breeze in and out when I can. 

The person below me cuts spaghetti with a knife and fork.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Half true. I cut it with a fork.

The person under me likes to go skinny dipping in the summer.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

True - at least I did when I had a pool, living in Phoenix. 

The person below me has hiked around the United States.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> True - at least I did when I had a pool, living in Phoenix.
> 
> The person below me has hiked around the United States.


False.. In a few states though.. Alaska, Tenn, Texas and Lousiana...although across country has always been on my list of things to do...

The person below me loves to eat strawberries.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> False.. In a few states though.. Alaska, Tenn, Texas and Lousiana...although across country has always been on my list of things to do...
> 
> The person below me loves to eat strawberries.


True, with whipped cream on top. 

The person below me has dirt under their fingernails.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Yea, but it's clean dirt. The person below me has fruit trees.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True, but they are apple trees and blighted!! VERY frustrating!!!

The person below me has at least two dogs.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

True I have 4 dogs

The person below me has at least 4 different kinds of farm animals on their homestead dogs and cats not included


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

True. Goats, chickens, rabbits, sheep.

The person below me can drive a stick shift.


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

True! It's all I ever drive. All my cars (except one my Mom sold me years ago) have been standard shift, current one included!

The person below me has at least one clean pair of boots.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

True.

I just ordered a brand new pair from a seller on ebay. Normal retail for my hard to fit foot, $169.99. My cost, with shipping, $29. They won't be clean very long!

The person under me listens to the Indianapolis 500 every Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

False I do love Nascar though

The person below me rarely takes baths but loves showers


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

True, bathtubs are built for midgets.

The person under me secretly loves cats.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False!
I have 2 Jack Russell Terriers!

The person under me loves the city life!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

False 5 acres is the place to be!

The person below me knows Mark Lipinski of Pickle Road.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

False Mark Pickle what?
The person below me is going to come over and clean my house today. (thanks BTW)


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

False... Oregon is too far away from South Carolina.

The person below me loves to go to the beach.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

True...expecially on a cloudy day in January....

The person below me is/has built their own house themselves.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

False.

My dad built the house I grew up in, and I remember it vividly. In fact, I had been planning on building my wife and I a retirement home, if that day ever gets here. I was going to build it all myself...until my health went bad.

The person under me lives debt free.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but we were headed in that drection before the bottom dropped out of our world. Mortgage and some smaller bills (no credt cards), not too bad, really, but not debt free and it's not looking as if we'll dig out any time soon. 

The person under me hates to get up early in the morning.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

False. I am a morning person. Hate staying up late at night. I start yawning when it gets dark.

The person under me goes to Church every Sunday.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

True.
The person under me goes to church on Wednesday evenings.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

They have church on Wednesday evenings?

False.

I used to go every Wednesday when we had a great, inspiring, interesting preacher. The new guy is so boring that we are thinking about quitting Sunday service too.

The person below me would make a great sales person, if they ever so desired.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

True.
I have been a waitress for almost 30 years!!

The person below me is searching for more......


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

More spots to plant fruit trees!!! The person below me is on the witness protection program.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but didn't we have someone here who said they WERE? Kind of counter productive...

The person below me has a pick-em-up-truck.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

beccachow said:


> False, but didn't we have someone here who said they WERE? Kind of counter productive...
> 
> The person below me has a pick-em-up-truck.


True. 3 actually. 

The person below me is listening to the rain fall outside right now.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

True. 

Sorta true. It just stopped raining.

The person below me has had at least one date in their life in an old school VW bug.


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

False, but I used to rev up the Old FordGran Torino on a few dates.....
the Person Below me can explain hydroponics to us all.....


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Bigkat80 said:


> False, but I used to rev up the Old FordGran Torino on a few dates.....
> the Person Below me can explain hydroponics to us all.....


True. Small ponies that love to go swimming. Okay, so I lied. False 

The person below me has ESP (extrasensory perception) and already knows the answer to the next statement.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

True to a degree , my sister & grandmother is & was much more gifted .

The person under me believes in ghosts .


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True, yes indeedy. Had a few brushes with them personally.

The person under me hates lima beans.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

False AND True because I only like fresh lima beans NOT canned or frozen ones (yuk)

The person below me wears socks to bed both winter and summer


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

False. My cat sleeps on my feet. Does that mean I have cat socks?

The person below me is going to be picking fresh strawberries from their garden.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

with deep sadness, false......but I will go to the local farm and pick and preserve as many as I can!!

The person below me is getting ready to make a big change in their life


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> with deep sadness, false......but I will go to the local farm and pick and preserve as many as I can!!
> 
> The person below me is getting ready to make a big change in their life


False I am perfect thus leaving no Need for Change(lol)

The person Below me is going Fishing Tuesday and Cant Wait.....


----------



## Bigkat80 (Jan 16, 2007)

True its me me me...LOL hahaha

The person Below Me thought that was crafty and funny!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Bigkat, don't you mean...water crafty and "finny?" And THAT was crafty and funny!!!

The person below me is terrified of mice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

False

The person below has blue eyes .


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

True.

The person below me wears contact lenses.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

False

The person below me drools when they sleep.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know... I am sleeping..............Well maybe sometimes.

The person below me is self-employed and loves it.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

True.

I've been self employed for nearly all my working life. It is really, really, really hard to imagine that I would have to conform in a workplace, even though I'm very professional in my work.

I know that sounds awful, but for instance, I'd would have an extremely frustrating time having to say "yes ma'am" to someone like a boss I know, who may be considered an idiot by some in the workplace. (She is currently destroying a $2 million dollar division that she oversees, just to prove a point that she is powerful, even though the profit from that division is $1.2 million annually.)

The person below me would rather hike mountains than lay on a beach.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

True. 

The person below me has experienced at least one tornado in their life.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

True. 
I was in 2nd grade at school, when it tore the roof off and ripped the doors off. We were in the hallway when it tore the doors off.
I was in a second tornado when I was 15. I had just had surgery on my knee and my mom and brother went under the house, and I sat in the tub. You could hear it and see it coming, and at the last second it "bounced" over our house, then reappeared and trashed the high school about 6 miles away.
It is the most terrifying sound.......to watch the weather channel on "tornado week" gives me SUPER HUGE panic attacks.....

The person below me has a big choice to make......


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True, but I suspect I will do what is expected of me instead of what I want to do. Being responsible doesn't guarantee happiness.

The person below me has rescued at least one sick or injured stray cat or dog, or even bird.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

True

The person below me loves red grapes but hates green grapes


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

False , I love both .

The person below me is so old that when they bend over to tie their shoes they wonder if there's anything else they should go ahead & do while they're down there .


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Way false.
The person below me will have a post directly below me.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False. (Just seein' who was paying attention!)

The person below me has had at least 2 speeding tickets.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

True...........but, they were 40 years apart. AND, the second one was dismissed. LOL. The person below me is age 50 but passes for 30.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

False
The person below me wouldn't say no to a rum & coke .


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

False.

I don't drink, and couldn't remember the last time I did. 7 years ago, maybe?

The person below me drives a vehicle that is far beneath their means.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. I don't drive.
The person below me enjoys celtic music.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

False. I like the "oldies" from the 60's.70's & early 80's.

The person below me will be working in the garden today.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False, unfortunately, I am sick as a dog with a spring cold.

The person below me hates cats


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. I hate dogs.
The person below me hates toasters.


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

False, I actually have a ring with a little toaster on it instead of a gemstone. I'd post a picture if I had a camera that worked.
The person below me has lots of those really hairy cows.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. Only a few cows, none hairy.
The person below me won't touch raw milk unless held at gunpoint.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Kinda true.

I would not drink it unless it had been pasteurized. I don't care what others drink, and think that many states have silly laws about raw milk sales.

The person below me dreams of living in another state at some point in their life, even if it is on a part time basis or an extended vacation scenario.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

True, although anywhere with flat land would be nice.
The person below me has several thousand posts here.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

True
The person below me is baking cookies right now.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish....
The person below me has lots of houseplants.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

False. But that does sound like an good idea. 

The person below me enjoys classical music.


Sorry Heritage Farm got there first!

So I'll answer that post.

True. Depends on your definition of "lots".

The person below me enjoys classical music.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, even though most operas make my ears bleed.

The person below me collects something as a hobby.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Dr. Mom said:


> False. But that does sound like an good idea.
> 
> The person below me enjoys classical music.
> 
> ...


Eh, what?



beccachow said:


> Yes, even though most operas make my ears bleed.
> 
> The person below me collects something as a hobby.


False. Although it would be separators, but I don't like taking them out of circulation.
The person below me wants that UPS package to get there.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

false.
The person below grew up in a city NOT in the country but now lives in the country


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. Always in the country.
Ther person below me needs another can of bag balm.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False. I have heard that stuff is good, though!

The person below me is a winter person, not a summer person.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FALSE.
No like-da winter. 

The person below me has a child that plays sports at a very high level.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

umm not sure on that one 

hunting and fishing ya could say that anything with a ball well..... (thats a false on the ball thing)

the person below me is candian.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False.
The persona below me has a persona.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

You got me, I AM the masked avenger

The person below me is a closet Celine Dion fan


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Very false.

I couldn't pick Celine Dion out of a police line up. I'd sorely lose "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" if they played one of her songs, and asked me to tell who sings it.

The person below me likes bluegrass music and knows a Bill Monroe song when they hear it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

True to the first, and false to the second.
The person below me has a large collection of cast iron objects.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but a huge collecton of copper pieces. I keep them on a wrap around shelf in my kitchen.

The person below me knows how to use a gun.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

False. I couldn't hit a possum at 2 feet away with a pistol I've had for 25 years. 

The person below me has a child who is graduating from college this month.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False.
The person below me likes Cross pens.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

False.

A cheap Bic pen will work for me any day.

The person below me has an overdue library book.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I just got a Cross pen for $10!
Why, true! About $300 worth!!
The person below me is inventive.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Partially True, being inventive usually means I'm trying to "invent" my way out of trouble :icecream:.

The person below me is really a millionaire and wants to share it with us all :bow:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

:umno:False. I'm not a millionaire.
The person below me hates twitter.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

True, but I wouldn't use the word 'hate'.

I just don't get it, and the hype around it.

Why on earth would I care that you are eating an egg salad sandwich right now?

The person below me reads non-fiction books almost exclusively.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL.

True. I read fiction occasionally though...
The person below me hates oranges, plows a garden and likes leaf blowers, and is looking and this post and wondering if I;m crazy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

{Clovis}

TRUE!
I don't do fantasy. If I can't learn from it, I am not reading it.
The person below me is so sick of being lied to they could scream!!!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> False!
> I have 2 Jack Russell Terriers!
> 
> The person under me loves the city life!


False.
The person beneath me weaves.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

False...I do not weave, not because I don't want to-but because I don't know how =D.

The person under me planted way too many tomatoes this year just like I did and is trying to figure out where they are going to transplant them in the garden....


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

That is a drop dead false statement.

I am kicking myself for not starting my own tomato plants this year.

The person below me has a difficult relative to deal with, and really doesn't know what to do with them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

True/False
True, but doesn't everyone one. False, because I dealt with it........
They are no longer a problem. 

The person below me has been doing some deep reflecting on their lives lately.....


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

@clovis: Hm, true, although an in-law (hardly surprising).
@Laura: Nope. I did that a while ago, LOL!
The person below me seriously needs to get their garden planted.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

True and False. Already planted Peas, lettuce, spinach, beets, potatoes,blackberries, raspberries, cabbage and cauliflower. It is now 32 degrees with an inch of snow and forecasts of 22 with 2 more inches of snow.. So I may be planting again here shortly.

The person below me is obsessed with deer & elk hunting and has mounts hanging all over their walls.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

False- I want to go deer hunting but I haven't yet 

The person below me grows almost all of their own food and is truly self sufficient.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

False - too much work and would take away from quilting time. LOL

The person below me gets up at the break of dawn.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Extremely false, lol. I do like to sleep in a bit. WHen I have day shifts I have to get up at 4:30am, but otherwise I sleep in til 9 every morning, as does DD. SInce I got so sick with the Lyme sleep has become such a rare commodity, so I try not to hold myself to too high a standard as far as getting up. I have maintained functionality in every other way, I still work full time, keep the house, care for the kid at least 95% of the time, do the shopping, take care of the animals...but sleep is way important. .

The person below me has a somewhat unusual hobby.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

True. Origami. Not many people do it to the extent I do. I am what's called an origami purist, meaning I don't cut the paper to make the model. I can do many realistic models, including insects (complete with 6 legs and antanae, in the correct locations, too!), fish, planes, multi tools, wallets, figurines (including a pianist), and silly things like fly swatters
The person below me is excited about something!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

TRUE!!!

The person below me planted something today!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> TRUE!!!
> 
> The person below me planted something today!


true!
I didn't want to do it but after Hubby washed my jeans with a large package of special flower seeds still in the pocket, I had no other choice than to scatter the wet seed in a bed.
I hope they grow!

The poster below is making a rhubarb dessert!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

i wish no rhubarb here yet 
the person below me is supposed to be doing housework


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

True: we have a showing tomorrow and I need to get the house picked up so maybe it will sell.

The person below me never sleeps at night (like me  )


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

False!! But I stay up pretty late. 
The person below me grows something rare and unusual.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, unless you count myself. 
The person below me is a major contributor to the Goat forum.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False, but I plan to visit a goat farm this year!

The person below me has a favorite sport they watch on tv.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, I haven't touched the TV all month.
The person below me prefers fresh air over smog.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

True.
The person below me detests bologna sandwiches.


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

First of all, is not "bologna," it's "bolony," and if you don't like bolony a bolony smache, you've never had one.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but I haven'thad one in a long time!

The person below me has at least 3 kids.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely false. I don't have any.
The person below me works for a corporate giant.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

how about a qausi gov. giant aka the USPS
the person below me is making pie or cake today for their mother or wife


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

No, mom has been dead for 6 years, since I am a woman, don't have a wife (wish I could though), but I did make a carrot cake last week to take to a friend in Iowa when we went to the Pella Tulip Festival (froze our buns).

This is fun---just now tried it: The person below me has a nice garden.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Are weeds considered flowers? If so, then True! If not...false . I'm working on it!

The person below me is addicted to Farmville on Facebook.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

False...I'll stick to the real thing
The person under me has baby goats


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Aww, no, False, unfortunately .

The person below me has seen a UFO.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

WITH ELVIS IN IT!!!!! false
The person below me knows someone on here in real life...


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but there are a few here in MD that I would like to meet.

The person below me is a closet Yodeler.


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolutely not! Oh, FALSE!

The person under me speaks Russian.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. I know some latin, though.
The person below me doesn't know why this topic is called Kum Ba Ya.


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

True. Why is it?

The person below me has a dog called Bear.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I dunno why it is.
False.
The person below me has a broken answering machine.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, so true---constantly! Even after I've bought a new one---it don't work right!

And why is this called Kum-Ba-Ya? 

The person below needs a haircut.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Kum Ba Ya, as in all of us around the campfire singing peaceably, no fighting, just getting along! Hey, was a good idea at the time, lol.

Ture, I haven't had a real haircut in about 3 years, I just keep lopping my own off when it gets too long. It is all one length, and well below shoulders.

The person below me has a farmer's tan.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

True.
The person below me is concerned about WW3.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

True.
The person below me is wearing a most curious smile.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Only when I read that, haha!
The person below me wants a Universal Meat Chopper.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't even know what that is!!! LOL! 
The person below me has 5 horses.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True...I have two rideable, one out of condition but soon to be reconditioned old guy, one navicular fellow, and a pony. But...I am sad to report...the navicular fellow will be leaving us next Saturday, to go to a new situation. I am thrilled, he will be a companion only, who's job is to give lots of lovin's and look gorgeous (both of which he does very well), and at his youthful age of 12 (give or take) he will be able to do that for a long time to come. But losing him is very sad . With my financial downslide this past year, keeping him on is just too hard. In past years, I could have done it and not thought twice about it.

The person below me wants to know what a Universal Meat Chopper is, too!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, but I just found out. It's generic brand of mostly hand-crank grinders that are really cheap and made in China, which is why I didn't get one when I saw it. (20 pounds per min processing capacity and only $160?!? Woot!)
The person below me wants to taste horse meat.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Not in a bazillion years! LOL!
The person below me hates tuna fish


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

True. Actually, I'm rather neutral. I don't LIKE it, but will eat it on a sandwich, actually I love it by itself, OK so I do like tuna, MMM it is REALLY good with grated carrots, celery, YUM.
The person below thinks I've just contradicted myself, possibly several times.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

True.

The person below me has more than 10 things on their "to do list" for today.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. More like a couple hundred.
The person below me heats with wood.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

False.
The person below me is enjoying 70 degree temps and sunshine.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, 70 F and RAIN. 
TPBM has no electric, which is why they only post a little.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but I think life would be so much simpler without it.

TPBM is afraid of spiders.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

VERY TRUE!!!!!!! I am terrified of them.

The person below me was born when JFK was president


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

True!
TPBM drinks coffee without cream or sugar.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope, I really don't like coffee, except Mcdonald's Frappes, those are GOOD! Yummy!
TPBM Is a tea drinker and hates coffee


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False A LOT! ;-) Gotta have my Joe!

TPBM Knows where to find like minded homesteaders, IRL, and is willing to share that information with everyone......


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Aside from Nehi, Ozark_Jewels, and one or three others. Not much around here...
The person below me eats cereal everyday for brekkers.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

FALSE!!!

TPBM Facebooks daily


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sadly true. I have, however, gotten out of all the games!! In fact, my farm is gone in Farmville. Just as well.

TPBM couldn't wait for their pizza to cool off, and is secretly nursing a pizza burn in their mouth!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Not today, but in the past I have because Casey's has really good pepperoni pizza here!

The person below me has well over a 1,000 posts on here.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False. Still a 'newby'.

TPBM has 3 or more children....


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

nope, unless you count my dogs then four. But they're not kids. They're roommates. TPBM drives a vehicle worth in excess of $15,000.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. The house is worth less.
The person below me drives a chevy.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

true also drive a ford 
the person below me is already getting produce from their garden


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

True... but only spinach. Our growing season (post frost) actually begins in June.

TPBM ...has a great Memorial Day weekend planned. (Vacation and Barbeque with friends and family)


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, rolling down the hill into the lagoon false.
The person below me thinks Obama is a God-send.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Um, NOT ON YOUR LIFE.......False to the 83rd power.

TPBM is looking forward to going to bed and getting a good nights sleep.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Very true. Lets see if I can make it TO THE BED before 11:00!
The person below stays up late.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Mmmm, not really anymore!
TPBM has the A/C on.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True!! It got super humid here, quite suddenly. In MD we go from winter straight to summer!

TPBM has a super embarrassing moment they would love to share with the group here .


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False.
It's that way here in MO, too. Although, in 2009 it went from Summer to Winter, then back to fall and then winter. Put yeah, Spring should last longer. Let's all sign a petition and send it up to God!
The person below me is sweating from outside work.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False...my DD won't go outside for some reason today, so we are having lazy indoor day.

TPBM wants to hear Heritagefarm's embarrassing moment.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

I guess it is so embarrassing that it almost killed the thread  we cant let that happen so I will bite

True I would like to hear about the embarrassing moment lol


TPBM has big plans this weekend


p.s yall know you let this slip to page 5!!!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Andh why are we doing this ??:bash:


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

Helena said:


> Andh why are we doing this ??:bash:


Its 11:30 on a Friday night and I have nothing better to do


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

false i am going to work in the morning and then working on house and yard when i get home. 
the person below me has 2 children still at home driving them nuts cause they are bored and they can't find anything to do


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, I only have one...less you count the husband as a child, too!

TPBM has at least one pair of jeans they cannot part with, but that have holes in them.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

True! I agree with Thoreau that a patch does not ruin pants!
Tpbm clearly remembers at least one dream each night.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False.....rarely do I remember a dream :-(
TPBM has a heavy heart


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

PAcountry said:


> I guess it is so embarrassing that it almost killed the thread  we cant let that happen so I will bite
> *Apparently...:croc:*
> 
> True I would like to hear about the embarrassing moment lol
> ...





beccachow said:


> less you count the husband as a child, too!
> *Aaahhh, surely not!*



False, I have one half a heart that's featherweight, the other half is lead.
TPBM dislikes green.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, HUGE false, Green is my favorite color!!!

TPBM is going out to dinner tonight.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

No!
TPBM had a tornado warning last night.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. Summer weather, now.
TPBM likes goats.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

True! I don't have one, but I like them.

TPBM shows dogs.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

false
tpbm is new to composting


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess... Depends which one you mean. If you mean putting plants in a container in a certain fashion, yes.
TPBM doesn't watch television.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope, sorry! 
TPBM is enduring sticky humidity.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True and true. And by the way, TRUE. Yuck.

TPBM has a daughter who loves everything Princess.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FALSE. Tom-boy and anti-princesses here!!

TPBM is going to rest today


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

False, no rest, working on building a new shed---need roof before NEXT rain--gotta' be quick though.
--
The Person Below Me speaks more than one language.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

LZ5: No. Gotta get ready to leave the farm for a week. 
TPBM doesn't post freguently.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

So-So, not too big!
TPBM LOVES chocolate ice-cream!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. Prefer Vanilla.
The person below me is radioactive, but they don't know it yet...


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

True! I live near Hanford Nuclear plant, so who knows?? hehe

TPBM had a great dinner with their family today.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

TRUE, expect my boy was at a friends :-(
TPBM is loving this hot humid weather.....


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False. I don't know when I became heat intolerant. I will still take hot over cold anytime.

TPBM likes to drink coffee all day.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope, yuck.
TPBM is listening to the radio.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

false listening to kids argue over chores while i come up with a new list for them
the person below me is ready for school to start again soon


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, I am struggling to find a kindergarten for mine or to find an appropriate home school curriculum. I am putting it off...

The person below me went swimming in a creek or pond last weekend.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

False, but I did have to wade through my flooded back pasture to attend to the fence, does that count? 

TPBM Wishes they were asleep.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmm, sounds good. Oh well.
TPBM loves PB&J sandwiches.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

True... grape jelly 

TPBM loves to get a professional back massage. ( I just had my first one. Wonderful)


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Dunno.
The person below me has used horse tail hair for cordage.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

False, but when I was in farrier school a fellow student asked me to sew up his gaping hoof knife wound with horse tail hair. I gracefully declined lol

tpbm would walk over hot coals for a great bowl of chili


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False.....I just walk to the kitchen and make it! 
TPBM is not on their home computer right now.....


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

false 
TPBM is trying to get children in bed so they can go to bed


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False.
The person below me subscribes to Mother Earth News.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Not now, but I used to---now I go to the library to read it. 
The person below went to church today.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True. 

TPBM is having pot roast for dinner tonight.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

No, not likely. My kids treated me to Mexican food for Father's Day and I can't eat another bite today!

TPBM agrees that grits ought to be considered a delicacy.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely not... I am a Native Oregonian. Did not grow up with grits.

TPBM is over 60 years old.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, I'm a very active 63 year old and proud of it!

TPBM plays chess, but would rather play something else.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False... I love chess.
TPBM has a headache.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

No. But SO seems to often have a headache.


TPBM has been wrongly accused of being a right-wing conservative.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

False....I am one.

The person under me is a cross-dresser.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, not a snowballs chance in heck.
The person below me uses the wet-long-sleeve-shirt method to stay cool.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

False

TPBM has antimacassars on the furniture.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

On the sofa arms, that's it.
TPBM homeschools.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

False, I don't have children.

TPBM Enjoys watching college football


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, I don't really enjoy any common sports. Most of my interests are so specific, it is only a small group, e.g., my old-time woodworking that I want to do.
TPBM likes doing crafts of some sort.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

So-So.
TPBM has lots of livestock.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Ack, yes. Cows, goats, sheep (too many, need to cut back), chickens (not enough - need more, I actually got a tick on me the other day!), dogs (slobbery things, ugh), a horse (not mine).
TPBM appreciates art.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

You bet, but not the stuff that looks like a child did it, unless it was a child. 

TPBM has an OLD air-cooled volkswagen with the motor in the back.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

False, but I wish I did!

TPBM serves field corn to the guests, because they don't know the difference!


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

False, but I have served raw goats milk because they didn't know the difference.

The person under me had their fireworks rained out last night.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, it didn't rain and they were spectacular!
The person below me hasn't seen the fireworks this year.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

True, I haven't seen any fireworks this year except in pictures. Did hear some, though.

The person below me has to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, homebased job.
TPBM wishes they had a homebased job.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

True I would LOVE to be my own boss and make a profit.
TPBM loves to go fishing.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, although I have a pole and the pond is full, so...!
TPBM has a packgoat.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False
TPBM is having beautiful weather today


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

True. It's sunny and 90 F, just the way I like it!
TPBM is having storms and showers.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

False, it's a bright sunny day at 87 F so far. What a great topic.

TPBM is excited about the upcoming harvest of their garden.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False... No garden this year. *sob*
TPBM has a big garden.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

True! YAY!
TPBM loves humidity.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

UUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FALSE!!!!!! I could shower 6 times a day and still feel horrible.

TPBM has blonde hair.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

True!

TPBM has had a jelly bean stuffed up their nose since they were 6.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

No, thankfully LOL!
TPBM loves jellybeans.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Sort of, maybe like is more appropriate but let me at that chocolate! 

TPBM loves to cook.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

TRUE TRUE TRUE!!!!
TPBM Loves having a house full of company.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False, one person usually seems crowded in this shack - I mean house.
TPBM lives in a shack.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

False.
TPBM spent more than an hour watching TV yesterday.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True. Couldn't sleep last night.

TPBM has tried the Grape andMango flavored Smirnoff Ice that I recommended in another thread, and loves them. And if not, you should!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Erm, eh, no I don't drink liquor.
TPBM is beccachow.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

False, and I don't play her on tv either.

TPBM has donated blood at least once in their life.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

True, but the last time I went they wouldn't take my blood because they said I was anemic, so I went to my doctor and they were WRONG. 

TPBM has a long gravel drive-way.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

In one direction....
TPBM has a nasty concoction of blue potion that if poured on a bird, turns it into a giant orange emu.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

True... who let that secret out?? :hysterical:


The person below me has a peanut allergy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

gallery, not allergy. The person below me believes that he or she is one day going to win one of those big lotteries.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

no way. no how!
TPBM went to their state fair today


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG, false, but if you had asked last night, or again tomorrow, it would be true!!!

TPBM thinks Monty Python is pretty darned funny.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Um, False.
TPBM hates GMOs, but is drinking SoyMilk right now.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ewww, false.

TPBM forgot about this thread entirely!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

False. It stopped appearing in my subscriptions box!
TPBM posts in PBLATUAY thread. They also want to know what the heck the PBLATUAY topic is.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Is there a "maybe", don't know if I've posted there cause it's true that I don't know what the heck it is. 

TPBM has cried for sad movies.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh goodness, yes. True.

TPBM loves to mow the lawn.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

No I hate to mow the lawn... I'd prefer the sheep keep it down

TPBM has been married more than once.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

False, but my sister, niece and nephew have been married 10 times between them - so they help keep the family average up...

TPBM has more than 4 pets.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True...and I get to care for all of them!

TPBM prefers Coke to Pepsi.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Absolutely.... I'm a liquid coke addict. Pepsi just aint right.

TPBM Has had sex on the kids trampoline while they slept.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ahem, keep it PG please.....
TPBM really wishes that humidity would go away!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes and True and Truer than True. Maryland, especially around the Baltimore area, is HORRIBLE for humidity. Even when it is only 85 or so, we are drowning and have the AC on. 

TPBM has all sons, no daughters.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, so true, 3 sons, now 2 grandsons---no little pink dresses in my lifetime.

TPBM just bought a bunch of back to school items. (Helps the economy, you know.)


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I would have a tendency to disagree. Most of that Back To School stuff is made in China, thus it leaves the economy intead. False.
TPBM is on a public computer because their own is broken. That's what's here...


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

False - finally found a good, reasonable computer guy so my laptop stays up and running. I am at the library a couple times a week for other things though, love the library!

TPBM owns a vehicle that has over 200,000 miles on it.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

I do, infact it turned over to 310,000 last weekend.
Ford F250 superduty truck, love that truck, havent changed anything but the brakes oil and tires.

TPBM Has taken a cruise for a vacation


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

True. I liked it, but didn't like having only a limited amount of time on each stop. I could have stayed at Macu Pichu for days, no the 6 hours allowed.

TPBM gets up at 4am daily.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Resurrection of this thread.  

TPBM gets up at 4am daily.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Partially true as the baby doesn't always sleep through the night! 

TPBM has a huge garden and cans a lot.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

False
Small garden that grasshoppers enjoyed and have only canned a little bit.

TPBM lives in a yurt.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

False- I live in a house in Noodle 

The person below suffers from insomnia.

Best Wishes, 
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Glad we got resurrected---thanks.

Insomnia, yes, plenty of times, but I slept last night. 
The person below has winterized everything and is ready for winter.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

BAAAAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA 
Last week was all 70 degree days.....
Workin' on it this week and the week of T-giving.

TPBM is thinking of purging a room today


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

False. Opening day of modern gun. (Probably not a bad idea, though. It's blustery today.)

TPBM wishes they didn't have to work today!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

True.
TPBM stands on their head while eating breakfast with a sharp knife.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

False, don't have the coordination to try such a feat in the mornings...may consider trying it at dinner though.

The person below me is a vegetarian.

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.comcom


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

False!!

Not even first time watchign a slaughter at the age of 10 has chanegd that.I love my meat right next to my potatoes and veg!!

TPBM can yodel at the full moon.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

True, but the coyotes laugh at my attempts.
TPBM has taken a shower in the last hour.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

False....just finished cleaning out the goat barn so I probably should hit the shower.

TPBM has put Nair Hair Remover on an unsuspecting, sleeping person....and then laughed until they cried when that person woke up with only 1 eyebrow. 

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but oh my, that sounds funny!!!

TPBM has at least 6 different types of animals.


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

False! One only, unless you include the birds that fly in! The person under me dislikes homemade icecream!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

False! I love homemade ice cream! Even like the kind we used to make in science class with ziplock baggies...when it comes to ice cream, I like most anything....except for mint.

TPBM has already started Christmas shopping and decorating.

Best Wishes, 
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

False....don't celebrate holidays!
TPBM loves sugar and butter on their grits


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

True, but don't eat grits much any more.

The person below owns a camper, but doesn't camp much any more.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

False, but if we ever get our funds straightened out, I would love to have one and see the country!

TPBM is allergic to cats.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

True.

TPBM Finds those big inflatable lawn decoration thingies disturbing


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

True,

TPBM lives in a cozy mountain cottage


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

False, sadly. 
TPBM has gotten snowed on.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

True, about 2 weeks ago....didn't stick, but it sure came down!!
TPBM wants a puppy.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

True...a sheltie puppy for Christmas

TPBM has a unique tatoo _and_ will tell us what it is..


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

No, I dislike tatoos. I find them creepy. 
TPBM has their Xmas tree up.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

false don't know where it is!
tpbm is holding a sleeping baby


----------

